# '39 Monark 5 bar getting back together again.



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 31, 2017)

Started putting this 1939 Monark Champion 5 bar back together today that was parted out on ebay a while back. I tried to buy the whole thing but seller was set on parting it out. I did get most of it piece by piece, but I am missing the hard to find bars/stem and rear rack. I'll find 'em, but any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 31, 2017)

They are out there, don't give up. If I see, I will send you the info.......


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice save Marty, I remember when it was scattered out. She's a pretty one!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 1, 2017)

I tried to buy that bike about four years ago from the original owner who used to be on this site. After a couple of PMs he disappeared. As I recall this one didn't have the uber rare dual position bars. The stems are not difficult bars a little more so. Good save! V/e Shawn


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 1, 2017)

10~18kustoms said:


> Started putting this 1939 Monark Champion 5 bar back together today that was parted out on ebay a while back. I tried to buy the whole thing but seller was set on parting it out. I did get most of it piece by piece, but I am missing the hard to find bars/stem and rear rack. I'll find 'em, but any help would be appreciated. Thanks!View attachment 416921 View attachment 416922 View attachment 416923 View attachment 416924 View attachment 416925




I'm glad to see you we're able to keep most of it together. Seeing this parted out was a sad sight.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 2, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I tried to buy that bike about four years ago from the original owner who used to be on this site. After a couple of PMs he disappeared. As I recall this one didn't have the uber rare dual position bars. The stems are not difficult bars a little more so. Good save! V/e Shawn



 You are right Shawn, it didn't have the dual position bars. I have found a "can't slip stem" and heard there is a guy in CA that is having some of the dual bars repoped, which would be fine for this bike, I'm just going to make it a rider for now.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 3, 2017)

10~18kustoms said:


> You are right Shawn, it didn't have the dual position bars. I have found a "can't slip stem" and heard there is a guy in CA that is having some of the dual bars repoped, which would be fine for this bike, I'm just going to make it a rider for now.




I should have clarified saying a regular set of bars for the 'can't slip stem' is a little harder. I've only seen a few sets of the dual position bars. I have a set that I was going to loan a guy to make some but he fell off the face of the earth before that project got going-thank goodness I didn't send the bars! I know one guy in Cali that said he tried to make a set and didn't have any luck. I'd be interested if anyone does do these and they look right--to include knurling in both positions. V/r Shawn


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 15, 2017)

Well the PG Monark is a rider again! It took several re-pop parts I had laying around to get it here like the bars, stem, grips, pedals, & dropstand, but it's better than a bunch of parts setting in boxes in the back of my barn collecting dust, until I find correct OG replacements anyway. I took it for a little ride around the yard today. I have 3 Super Frame 5 bars, this is the first one I have had the chance to actually ride. It felt pretty good!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 16, 2017)

It's a beauty!!


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 16, 2017)

One of my all time favorites. Maybe someday.......


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 16, 2017)

One of my favorite color combos on a Five Bar. One of mine will end up with this scheme on it. Great save! V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Feb 16, 2017)

10~18kustoms said:


> Started putting this 1939 Monark Champion 5 bar back together today that was parted out on ebay a while back. I tried to buy the whole thing but seller was set on parting it out. I did get most of it piece by piece, but I am missing the hard to find bars/stem and rear rack. I'll find 'em, but any help would be appreciated. Thanks!View attachment 416921 View attachment 416922 View attachment 416923 View attachment 416924 View attachment 416925




Would it be to far to guess "bicyclebones"?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 17, 2017)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> View attachment 423519



Nice one! This motivates me to finish mine.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 17, 2017)

*@10~18kustoms*
I have a butterfly stand and pie plate if you are interested.....

Not mine....


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 17, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> *@10~18kustoms*
> I have a butterfly stand and pie plate if you are interested.....
> 
> Not mine....
> View attachment 424061




The pie plate guard is not correct for the Five Bar. There at least three versions of the butterfly stand. One for the 24" aluminum bikes, one for the Five Bar, and one for the standard iron frames. All three have different mounts. V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Feb 17, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> The pie plate guard is not correct for the Five Bar. There at least three versions of the butterfly stand. One for the 24" aluminum bikes, one for the Five Bar, and one for the standard iron frames. All three have different mounts. V/r Shawn



what about the Hawthorne *5 Bar*? Pie plate came on those?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 17, 2017)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> what about the Hawthorne *5 Bar*? Pie plate came on those?




Yes for the Hawthorne which is a completely different bike. I thought when you got this bike they had put the correct guard on it and I know it had the correct seat (Troxel M1). V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Feb 17, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Yes for the Hawthorne which is a completely different bike. I thought when you got this bike they had put the correct guard on it and I know it had the correct seat (Troxel M1). V/r Shawn



I do them the way I like them. I added the seat. I could put the 10.00 Guard on it and switch the seat in no time.....if I wanted


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 17, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> The pie plate guard is not correct for the Five Bar. There at least three versions of the butterfly stand. One for the 24" aluminum bikes, one for the Five Bar, and one for the standard iron frames. All three have different mounts. V/r Shawn



Now I'm confused....here is http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle289/picture1097 5 bar. So.....I have the correct stand for a 5 bar...& the pie plate. His chain ring has the holes for the pie plate...... 


 
So how am I wrong?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 18, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Now I'm confused....here is http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle289/picture1097 5 bar. So.....I have the correct stand for a 5 bar...& the pie plate. His chain ring has the holes for the pie plate......
> View attachment 424103
> So how am I wrong?




A lot of those chain rings had the holes for a pie plate. As a matter of fact a lot of big tank Huffmans with that ring also have the holes and they most certainly never used a pie crust guard. Go back to that Nostagic.net page and read the last two sentences of the write-up Dave did about restoring this bike--which is the same bike Mike (prewarbikesforsale) shows above. If you really want to learn about Five Bars go to the "ARTICLES" tab at the top of this page and read the Five Bar Article. V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Feb 18, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> A lot of those chain rings had the holes for a pie plate. As a matter of fact a lot of big tank Huffmans with that ring also have the holes and they most certainly never used a pie crust guard. Go back to that Nostagic.net page and read the last two sentences of the write-up Dave did about restoring this bike--which is the same bike Mike (prewarbikesforsale) shows above. If you really want to learn about Five Bars go to the "ARTICLES" tab at the top of this page and read the Five Bar Article. V/r Shawn



Just to clarify my bike is not that Bike! Mine is Strucel restored and never been on the market.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 18, 2017)

@Freqman1 , got it......I've read so much on them & the Hawthorne, it all seems to run together. Thanks.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 18, 2017)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Just to clarify my bike is not that Bike! Mine is Strucel restored and never been on the market.




Sorry Mike I thought that was the Stromberger restored bike. My apologies. V/r Shawn


----------



## tryder (Feb 19, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I should have clarified saying a regular set of bars for the 'can't slip stem' is a little harder. I've only seen a few sets of the dual position bars. I have a set that I was going to loan a guy to make some but he fell off the face of the earth before that project got going-thank goodness I didn't send the bars! I know one guy in Cali that said he tried to make a set and didn't have any luck. I'd be interested if anyone does do these and they look right--to include knurling in both positions. V/r Shawn



Please let me know if any turn up.  I would love a pair for mine.
Thanks


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 23, 2017)

Ok, so since we have all the 5 bar guys rounded up in one spot.

I'm looking into getting the dual position bars made, exact replicas or nothing. This would only be a limited number.

I don't have an exact dollar amount on the price yet, but would like to get an idea on how many people might be interested. 

So far I have about 5 So-Cal guys interested. Message me if interested.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 23, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Ok, so since we have all the 5 bar guys rounded up in one spot.
> 
> I'm looking into getting the dual position bars made, exact replicas or nothing. This would only be a limited number.
> 
> ...



Jon.....I sent you a message.....I will trade +.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 23, 2017)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> what about the Hawthorne *5 Bar*? Pie plate came on those?



_Was _there an actual Hawthorne badged 5Bar? From what I've seen, the tankless Hawthorne _Twin _Bars were the only ones offered with the Pie crust guard. Please correct me if I am wrong. Not trying to muddle up this thread, but as Shawn mentioned they are different bikes than the 5 bar being discussed here.


----------



## Beeler2927 (Jun 11, 2017)

Beautiful bike, great work, and respectable save.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 16, 2017)

Awesome color combo! Wish I had one that color.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 19, 2017)

10~18kustoms said:


> Well the PG Monark is a rider again! It took several re-pop parts I had laying around to get it here like the bars, stem, grips, pedals, & dropstand, but it's better than a bunch of parts setting in boxes in the back of my barn collecting dust, until I find correct OG replacements anyway. I took it for a little ride around the yard today. I have 3 Super Frame 5 bars, this is the first one I have had the chance to actually ride. It felt pretty good! View attachment 422987 View attachment 422989 View attachment 422990 View attachment 422991 View attachment 422994 View attachment 422996



Love those 5 bars! Looks great...


----------



## John Gailey (Jul 8, 2017)

Is it for sale?


----------



## sprocket man (Jul 11, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> They are out there, don't give up. If I see, I will send you the info.......
> 
> View attachment 416928



I've got several parts for the 5-bar.  G-neck ---  butterfly stand ---chain guard -- possibly a rack. 
Please contact me for further info.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 11, 2017)

sprocket man said:


> I've got several parts for the 5-bar.  G-neck ---  butterfly stand ---chain guard -- possibly a rack.
> Please contact me for further info.



@sprocket man  I've got everything I need. Paint is going on soon...Thanks...


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 4, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> The pie plate guard is not correct for the Five Bar. There at least three versions of the butterfly stand. One for the 24" aluminum bikes, one for the Five Bar, and one for the standard iron frames. All three have different mounts. V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 4, 2019)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> View attachment 1025723




Pie plate correct


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2019)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> View attachment 1025725
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's cool except the bike shown in the ad isn't a Five Bar. The Model 504 is a double bar "motobike" style frame which has a single down tube and top bar. Like I said above Dave S. restored the one he did with thaty guard to a customers request--not because it was accurate. I can find no literature and have never seen an original Five Bar with that guard--or seat and rack as shown on the restored bike for that matter. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Jul 5, 2019)

I honestly love the bike. 

Shawn, as far as accuracy? Who knows, as you stated you haven't seen any literature showing it so that doesn't mean it couldn't have existed right? I'm just going by our discussion we had over your new Shelby airflow that you swear was all original from shelby with no darts or pinstriping on the frame. If that's "accurate" then why can't this be?


----------



## OhioJones (Jul 5, 2019)

Insinuating that simply because you have never seen such a thing, nor any literature about it does not negate the fact that it still may exist. I respect the fact that you're obviously extremely knowledgeable about these particular bikes. We all know that you own several and have even done some great restoration work. But, you shot yourself in the foot real nice-like with that last comment.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2019)

OhioJones said:


> Insinuating that simply because you have never seen such a thing, nor any literature about it does not negate the fact that it still may exist. I respect the fact that you're obviously extremely knowledgeable about these particular bikes. We all know that you own several and have even done some great restoration work. But, you shot yourself in the foot real nice-like with that last comment.



I was simply pointing out that the ad Mike used was not a Five Bar model which negated his argument in my opinion. My staterment that I have never seen an original equipped as such was just that--a statement. Not written in stone fact. Could it have occured? Maybe but would just like to see an original that's all. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2019)

slick said:


> I honestly love the bike.
> 
> Shawn, as far as accuracy? Who knows, as you stated you haven't seen any literature showing it so that doesn't mean it couldn't have existed right? I'm just going by our discussion we had over your new Shelby airflow that you swear was all original from shelby with no darts or pinstriping on the frame. If that's "accurate" then why can't this be?




The difference here Chris is that the Shelby is an original paint bike and this is a restoration. I suppose I can call Bob Strucel and ask him why he used those parts. Maybe he has seen something the rest of us hasn't. Again, as in my reply to Ohio Jones the ad Mike used was not a Five Bar model. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Jul 5, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> The difference here Chris is that the Shelby is an original paint bike and this is a restoration. I suppose I can call Bob Strucel and ask him why he used those parts. Maybe he has seen something the rest of us hasn't. Again, as in my reply to Ohio Jones the ad Mike used was not a Five Bar model. V/r Shawn




Unless the bike was for sale, and I was in the market for one and seriously considering it, I wouldn't stress over it. It's a great bike regardless and the execution of tracking down all the parts to keep it together again after what happened ... I applaud him on the entire deal of a job well done. Great job. Killer bike. Bravo.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2019)

We are talking about two different bikes here. The OPs (Marty) bike is not the same one Mike posted. Marty saved the one from Ebay and Mike had Bob restore the one he has. V/r Shawn


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 8, 2019)

I see this old thread is still active. So, here is an update on the original post bike. A few months ago I got the bars and stem replaced with a pair of the reproduction Paintworx dual position bars and an original Can't Slip stem. Grips are older stock repop Monark's from Memory Lane. Found a McCully rear rack but need to get it paint matched before installing. Still a work in progress.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 8, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> We are talking about two different bikes here. The OPs (Marty) bike is not the same one Mike posted. Marty saved the one from Ebay and Mike had Bob restore the one he has. V/r Shawn




Your probably Correct, strange thing is I was flipping through the back of the Silver King book and in the back couple pages was a image of a bike built like the one below. [emoji2371]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 8, 2019)

I currently have a Super Frame, no pie crust . Iv had 2 of them and no pie crusts. Although my Hawthorne 5 bar has a pie crust . 

[emoji1422] and Enjoy the Ride!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Apr 28, 2022)

Just realized I had never updated this thread with pictures that included the rear rack. This is my final update to this old thread as it has now moved on to a new home where I can assure you it will be well cared for.   

In the shop waiting for its new owner to arrive.



At its new home.


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 28, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> Just realized I had never updated this thread with pictures that included the rear rack. This is my final update to this old thread as it has now moved on to a new home where I can assure you it will be well cared for.
> 
> In the shop waiting for its new owner to arrive.View attachment 1615348
> 
> ...




Thanks again Marty!


----------



## reverenddrg (Apr 28, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> Well the PG Monark is a rider again! It took several re-pop parts I had laying around to get it here like the bars, stem, grips, pedals, & dropstand, but it's better than a bunch of parts setting in boxes in the back of my barn collecting dust, until I find correct OG replacements anyway. I took it for a little ride around the yard today. I have 3 Super Frame 5 bars, this is the first one I have had the chance to actually ride. It felt pretty good! View attachment 422987 View attachment 422989 View attachment 422990 View attachment 422991 View attachment 422994 View attachment 422996



Why do people pull apart a good bike? Trashed or jigsaw bikes I understand.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Apr 30, 2022)

For some people, it’s money that matters....

Ted


----------

